# Help with Chris King rear hub adjustment



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

I noticed yesterday that there was a bit of side to side play in my >100mi Chris King ISO hub. Took the wheel off and removed the cassette. Then I tightened both sides together with two 5mm hex wrenches, but it didn't elimitate the play. What to do next? I looked on the CK site (the manual and the videos), but the only next step that I could see involved a full dissasembly - that can't be the only way? 

I know that CK has awesome Tesch Support, but I don't want to wait until Monday - help?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*You need...*



sodade said:


> I noticed yesterday that there was a bit of side to side play in my >100mi Chris King ISO hub. Took the wheel off and removed the cassette. Then I tightened both sides together with two 5mm hex wrenches, but it didn't elimitate the play. What to do next? I looked on the CK site (the manual and the videos), but the only next step that I could see involved a full dissasembly - that can't be the only way?
> 
> I know that CK has awesome Tesch Support, but I don't want to wait until Monday - help?


You need the Chris King cone adjustment tool. Either go to your local shop and have them do it, or buy the tool yourself. One note.....we are waiting for our tool to show up at the shop...C.K. is out of them and so is our distributor. Still waiting......sigh.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

KERKOVEJ said:


> You need the Chris King cone adjustment tool. Either go to your local shop and have them do it, or buy the tool yourself. One note.....we are waiting for our tool to show up at the shop...C.K. is out of them and so is our distributor. Still waiting......sigh.


 Are you sure? I'm pretty sure you can do it by hand.

You don't need to remove the cassette, just get two 5mm allen keys in both ends, lossen the locking nuts, snug the adjusting cone(will be on disk side), and then tighten the locking nuts again.

Atleast, thats how I think you do it.

It will be in manual for better instructions


----------



## OLAK (Jan 30, 2004)

bikefreak is correct. You don;t need special tools for adjusting the bearing play. From the CK site FAQ:
My hub bearings are loose. What's going on? 
Answer: They most likely just need adjustment. The only tools you need are two 5mm hex keys. The hub cone adjusting tool is not required but will make frequent adjustments (e.g., for shops) easier. The hub service tool is only required for complete hub service. For complete instructions see your owner's manual.
A torque wrench might also be handy, to ensure proper locking of the cones without over tightening.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

bike_freak said:


> Are you sure? I'm pretty sure you can do it by hand.
> 
> You don't need to remove the cassette, just get two 5mm allen keys in both ends, lossen the locking nuts, snug the adjusting cone(will be on disk side), and then tighten the locking nuts again.
> 
> ...


Yep...that's all I did with mine. I've been trashing on my King ISOs since July and since then, I've had to snug-up the front and rear once each.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

sodade said:


> I noticed yesterday that there was a bit of side to side play in my >100mi Chris King ISO hub. Took the wheel off and removed the cassette. Then I tightened both sides together with two 5mm hex wrenches, but it didn't elimitate the play. What to do next? I looked on the CK site (the manual and the videos), but the only next step that I could see involved a full dissasembly - that can't be the only way?
> 
> I know that CK has awesome Tesch Support, but I don't want to wait until Monday - help?


As the others mentioned, you can do it by hand. The tool is really only required if the axel cap and adjustment cone are stuck together. The easiest way to make sure you get it right is to remove the axel cap from the adjustment cone, install the adjustement cone where you need it (finger tight is all that is required, any more and it will bind), then reinstall the axel cap and torque to spec. Check the movie for more info...

http://www.chrisking.com/tech/tech_movies/hub_r_fin_assy.mov


----------

